# Lenovo Ideapad S12 can't get to GRUB

## SerialPrecision

I recently had a problem with my Lenovo netbook - a blank screen on startup, even before GRUB. I thought this was a problem with the HDD as I hadn't installed any updates, so I made an image of it using dd, then shipped it back to Lenovo for repairs. When I received the laptop again it had Windows 7 on it which seemed to boot fine and I was told that the HDD was replaced. I used dd to copy back the HDD image and then when I tried booting off it again, the same thing happens - blank screen before GRUB. The weird thing is that I can't even boot off a USB stick, for some reason the HDD is still being read. If I take out the HDD and then try to boot off a USB stick it works fine. Does anyone know if there is something I can change in the Gentoo partition to fix this? Oh I forgot to say, I can still mount the HDD on another machine using the newly copied over dd image.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did they change your hdd with the same model, I mean same size etc...

----------

## SerialPrecision

Yep, I checked that the number of bytes on the new HDD and the image from the old one was the same. The image has copied back over to the new HDD successfully.

----------

